# pflichtfelder kontaktformular ???



## C4T (3. März 2003)

hi peepz

wollte in meinem kontaktformular einige pflichtfelder einfügen, so das man die daten erst dann abschicken kann, wenn man eben dort was eingefügt hat.
wie mache ich das ?
ich arbeite mit dem DW4.0 und homesite.
kann mir da jemand nen tipp geben ?
ist das überhaupt noch html, oder muss man da auf ne andere sprache ausweichen ?

gruss
c4t


----------



## the_great_rawuza (3. März 2003)

*JavaScript*

Soweit ich weiß geht das mit Javascript! Leider hab ich davon keine Ahnung, aber schau mal bei der Suchen-Funktion rein, unter JavaScript, da findest du sicher etwas!!!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (3. März 2003)

<form onsubmit="if(document.all.formname.textfeldname.value=='')return false">


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (3. März 2003)

wenn du wirklich sicher gehen willst, brauchst du eine serverseitige sprache (php/asp). wenn einer javascript deaktiviert is deine abfrage für die katz.


----------



## C4T (3. März 2003)

@Caleb
kann ich leider nicht verwenden. wenn einer tatsächlich java deaktiviert hat, isses halt pech. so schlimm isses nicht.
die meisten habens aber ja aktiviert.

@THE REAL TOOLKIT
danke dir. nur noch ne kurze frage. will nur bei bestimmten sachen diese pflichtangaben haben, nicht das ganze dokument. geht das auch ?  wie hau ich denn das dann rein ?

gruss
c4t


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (3. März 2003)

Du kannst das ja alles einzeln überprüfen.
AM besten mit ner eigenen Funktion.


----------



## C4T (3. März 2003)

ok, danke. werd das denk ich auf die reihe bekommen.

aber eine frage muss ich noch stellen.
undswar soll bei dem formular nachdem ich den send button gedrückt habe, die mail nicht über den email-client gehn. also quasi ohne mailto:
wie bekomm ich denn das hin ?


----------

